# Deal of my life!!!



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

So today I got the deal of the century for me. 
See on my way home from work I got a call from my wife who was out with her sister going to one of the three hundred garage sales going on here in Brunswick. And she said they had come across one that had some hunting stuff and maybe we should go back when i got home. Boy oh boy am I happy i did. For $90.00 I got 81 decoys. They are as follows (to the best of my knowledge)

40 Total Goose shells with movable heads. (Flambeau 20 magnums 10 mediums and 10 regular size

18 Flambeau Wood Duck Storm Front decoys

12 Flambeau Green Teal Storm Front decoys

10 Older Styrofoam Blue Bill decoys

and 1 Flambeau Skyscraper robodecoy with battery charger, battery, case and both of the poles. (Yes it works) 

I think I did very well until I found out that they belonged to the ladies dad who recently passed away. Tonight I just sat and stared at them for a while and wondered about all the different places and stories that went along with them. Sorry this was so long i just had to share this with you. Thanks!
PS- thanks to my wife for telling me about this and not being mad that we came home with a huge load of toys for me!!!


----------



## EaglePoint (Feb 22, 2010)

garage sales can give up some steals if you have the patience for them. lol.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

not to rain on your parade too much... but those flambeau storm front decoys have alot to be desired... Their shape is good, its just their paint is so cheaply put on and SO easy to come off. You'll find out quick when you start throwing them around in a boat or decoy bag- they scuff stupidly easy. I'm embarrassed for flambeau to even have put them out! good luck


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> not to rain on your parade too much... but those flambeau storm front decoys have alot to be desired... Their shape is good, its just their paint is so cheaply put on and SO easy to come off. You'll find out quick when you start throwing them around in a boat or decoy bag- they scuff stupidly easy. I'm embarrassed for flambeau to even have put them out! good luck


Oh i know their quality in paint has some to be desired. My wife bought me some mallards last year right before the season and when they arrived that was the first thing we noticed was some scratches and blemishes. Plus a good buddy of mine said he would help me get them ready by next season. So I aint to worried.


----------



## DuckMan1006 (Sep 16, 2011)

BaddFish said:


> not to rain on your parade too much... but those flambeau storm front decoys have alot to be desired... Their shape is good, its just their paint is so cheaply put on and SO easy to come off. You'll find out quick when you start throwing them around in a boat or decoy bag- they scuff stupidly easy. I'm embarrassed for flambeau to even have put them out! good luck



Don't worry, by the time the ducks see the chipped paint they should be falling. My stormfronts work great as filler decoys. Not the best in the world, true, but the price is right and they look great when mixed in.

You got a great deal. Now if only duck season were all year...


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

What type are the foam ones?


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have no idea. Nothing on them. No names no branding. I will try my darnest to figure it out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

